# ATM Pin numbers? How many digits?



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Can Spanish ATMs handle cards with five or six digits? Or can they only handle 4 digit PINs.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Can Spanish ATMs handle cards with five or six digits? Or can they only handle 4 digit PINs.
> 
> Thanks


no idea

mine has 4


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> Can Spanish ATMs handle cards with five or six digits? Or can they only handle 4 digit PINs.
> 
> Thanks


 I dunno about Spanish ATMS - I'm not sure I could handle anymore than 4! 

A strange question ???!

Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Some people are claiming Spanish ATMs can't handle more then four. My card has five.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> Some people are claiming Spanish ATMs can't handle more then four. My card has five.



I would imagine that ATMs across Europe all do the same and work the same??? I dont see the need for any more numbers than four??? 


Jo xxx


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Well mine is five. I know of others with six. More numbers equal greater security.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Well mine is five. I know of others with six. More numbers equal greater security.


At a guess ?
I think that a Spanish ATM will know that you have just popped in an Italian card & will be primed to accept a 5 digit number.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

playamonte said:


> At a guess ?
> I think that a Spanish ATM will know that you have just popped in an Italian card & will be primed to accept a 5 digit number.


At a guess, they might not accept 5 digits!

I've often read on a travel forum that many US travellers have a 6 digit PIN and have to get a 4 digit one from their bank for visiting Europe.

Maybe have a word with your bank, Nick.

On a similar note, I was just reading on said Italian travel forum that PIN no's starting with a zero can cause a problem at some ATM's and are best changed. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I could see a leading zero being considered padding and not a real number. I hope that makes sense.

Well it's not such a serious problem for me. My Italian card would be my backup. My main card is only four.

The four digit story is often repeated about Italy and yet we all manage with five or even six.

Worse our numbers are assigned and I'm afraid to even ask what it would take to change it.


----------

